# Turtle Torture Event (warning: disturbing)(update 8/21 w/good news)



## ChiKat (Aug 18, 2011)

_Ohio County, Indiana, is home to an extraordinarily cruel event called "Snapperfest"â€”next scheduled for this Saturday, August 20! Every year at the Campshore Campground, wild-caught snapping turtles endure terrible violence at the hands of participants. The frightened animals are grabbed by their tails and repeatedly slammed to the ground. Their heads are yanked from their shells, and they are then swung around until "contestants" are able to wrap their fists around the animals' necks._

Scroll down a bit to see the video, but it is extremely disturbing:
http://ourcompass.wordpress.com/201...ty-to-turtles-one-petition-one-sample-letter/

STOP THIS EVENT!
PETA, without success, appealed to the compassion of the Ohio County commissioners. Now it's your turn. Please contact the commissioners and the campground, as well as Rising Sun Council Members, and politely ask that they do the right thing and replace this cruel event. And please spread this alert far and wide.

Please send polite comments to:
The Honorable Connie J. Brown
Ohio County Commissioner
[email protected]

The Honorable Todd Walton
Ohio County Commissioner
[email protected]

The Honorable Connie Smith
Ohio County Auditor
[email protected]

Campshore Campground
812-438-2135 (office)
812-290-5939 (cell)
[email protected]

Councilman Pro-Tem Mike Padgett
[email protected]
(812) 438-3340

Councilman Steve Slack
[email protected]
(812) 438-3340

Councilman Lynn Graves
[email protected]
(812) 438-3340

Councilman Bud Radcliff
[email protected]
(812) 438-3340

Councilman Roy Powell
[email protected]
(812) 438-3340


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 18, 2011)

*RE: Turtle Torture Event (graphic)*

Where is the humane society and Fish and Game while this is happening?


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 18, 2011)

*RE: Turtle Torture Event (graphic)*

Wait, WHAT? This actually HAPPENS? 
Aren't there animal cruelty laws in Indiana?


----------



## dmmj (Aug 18, 2011)

*RE: Turtle Torture Event (warning: disturbing)*

This sounds illegal to me, do you know why animals cruelty laws are not being enforced


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 18, 2011)

*RE: Turtle Torture Event (warning: disturbing)*

I don't know any details...I'm hoping it isn't real, but there's that video... 
And if you google "Indiana Snapperfest" or the like, there are many results.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 18, 2011)

*RE: Turtle Torture Event (warning: disturbing)*

Sadly it is being shown on a vegan no fur type of website


----------



## Robert (Aug 18, 2011)

*RE: Turtle Torture Event (warning: disturbing)*

Terrible.


----------



## Watermelon (Aug 18, 2011)

*RE: Turtle Torture Event (warning: disturbing)*

Jeez Id be embarrassed if I were from Indiana!!!!!!! That is so disgusting...... Just been watching some of the youtube videos. So sick!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 18, 2011)

*RE: Turtle Torture Event (warning: disturbing)*

The YouTube video (and the comments from the video's poster) is just sad. These people really do not think it's a big deal; their attitude is coming from pure ignorance.
I think if they knew more about the reason why a turtle even has a shell, they might understand the outrage that other people feel with it. 
I wrote up a note on fb from Piglet's point of view, but I won't post the link because it contains explicit language. 
 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLGtX76hQbc

YouTube video I watched. 

I would also like to point out that you actually cannot fully see what they are doing (i.e. there is no concrete proof in this video that they are "slamming" them against the ground). However, you can see them dragging them with people yelling to "grab that neck". You can also see them holding the snappers by the neck.


----------



## l0velesly (Aug 18, 2011)

*RE: Turtle Torture Event (warning: disturbing)*

Wow, I never knew such a thing existed. D:


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Aug 18, 2011)

*RE: Turtle Torture Event (warning: disturbing)*

I can't watch the video because I am too scared but Rob said it was horrible. Boo Indiana!!


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 18, 2011)

*RE: Turtle Torture Event (warning: disturbing)*

We are a cruel society, the things that happen for pure entertainment is very sickening sometimes...


----------



## zesty_17 (Aug 18, 2011)

*RE: Turtle Torture Event (warning: disturbing)*

i will be emailing everyone on that list & calling multiple times.


----------



## terryo (Aug 18, 2011)

*RE: Turtle Torture Event (warning: disturbing)*

Boy would I like to see someone loose a hand! I can't watch the video, but I'll do what I can to.


----------



## zesty_17 (Aug 18, 2011)

*RE: Turtle Torture Event (warning: disturbing)*

Here is the link to indiana animal cruelty laws. 
http://www.in.gov/legislative/ic/code/title35/ar46/ch3.html

It is a Class A Misdemeanor...for cruelty to an animal. and a class D Felony for fighting animals? I wonder if that video constitutes fighting (man versus turtle)?

"IC 35-46-3-7
Abandonment or neglect of vertebrate animals; defense
Sec. 7. (a) A person who:
(1) has a vertebrate animal in the person's custody; and
(2) recklessly, knowingly, or intentionally abandons or neglects the animal;
commits cruelty to an animal, a Class A misdemeanor..."
As added by P.L.193-1987, SEC.10. Amended by P.L.171-2007, SEC.8; P.L.111-2009, SEC.12." 

IC 35-46-3-8
Purchase or possession of animals for fighting contests
Sec. 8. A person who knowingly or intentionally purchases or possesses an animal for the purpose of using the animal in an animal fighting contest commits a Class D felony.
As added by P.L.193-1987, SEC.11. Amended by P.L.171-2007,

IC 35-46-3-9
Promotion, use of animals, or attendance with animal at animal fighting contest
Sec. 9. A person who knowingly or intentionally:
(1) promotes or stages an animal fighting contest;
(2) uses an animal in a fighting contest; or
(3) attends an animal fighting contest having an animal in the person's possession;
commits a Class D felony.
As added by P.L.193-1987, SEC.12.

IC 35-46-3-9.5
Promoting an animal fighting contest
Sec. 9.5. A person who knowingly or intentionally:
(1) possesses animal fighting paraphernalia with the intent to commit a violation of IC 35-46-3-9; and
(2) possesses, harbors, or trains a dog, ****, fowl, or bird bearing:
(A) a scar;
(B) a wound; or
(C) an injury;
consistent with participation in or training for an animal fighting contest;
commits promoting an animal fighting contest, a Class D felony.
As added by P.L.76-2002, SEC.5.

IC 35-46-3-10
Attendance at fighting contest
Sec. 10. A person who knowingly or intentionally attends a fighting contest involving animals commits cruelty to an animal, a Class A misdemeanor. However, except for a conviction under section 1 of this chapter, the offense is a Class D felony if the person has a prior unrelated conviction under this chapter.
As added by P.L.193-1987, SEC.13. Amended by P.L.111-2009, SEC.13.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 18, 2011)

*RE: Turtle Torture Event (warning: disturbing)*

I am pretty sure fighting animals means two animals fighting each other,but it definitively sounds like Class A misdemeanor.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 18, 2011)

*RE: Turtle Torture Event (warning: disturbing)*



dmmj said:


> This sounds illegal to me, do you know why animals cruelty laws are not being enforced



That was my first thoughts also!


----------



## LadyV (Aug 19, 2011)

*WHAT'S WRONG WITH PEOPLE*

I just can't stand it
http://www.piaberrend.org/turtle-torture-event-in-ohio-county-indiana/


----------



## rockyMTNtortoise (Aug 19, 2011)

*RE: Turtle Torture Event (warning: disturbing)*

That is absolutely disgusting, very very wrong!


----------



## samclau07 (Aug 19, 2011)

*RE: Turtle Torture Event (warning: disturbing)*

I rarely post on here, but I just wanted to share that my husband (a lawyer) sent this e-mail to the Indiana Board of Commissioners, Governor, several congressmen, the sheriff, and the Indiana Council of Sheriffs. 

"Ladies and Gentlemen:
It has recently come to my attention that an event known as "Snapperfest" is slated to take place tomorrow, August 20, 2011, at the Campshore Campground in Ohio County, Indiana. After reviewing the nature of this event, I must admit that I am shocked and appalled that the State of Indiana, Ohio County, and such honorable individuals as yourselves have permitted this event to take place and I implore you all to stop this event immediately.
Please take note that I.C. 35-46-3-.05(2) defines the term 'Beat' as: "to unnecessarily or cruelly strike an animal, or to throw the animal against an object causing the animal to suffer severe pain or injury." In the mind of any reasonable, civilized human being, there can be no doubt that slamming a vertebrate animal (in this case, a snapping turtle) upon the ground must fall under the definition of 'beat' as aforementioned. Further, I.C. 35-46-3-.05(5) defines 'torture' as: ") to inflict extreme physical pain or injury on an animal with the intent of increasing or prolonging the animal's pain." Even if the exceptions promulgated under the statutes concerning the destruction of "pest animals" (assuming the doubtful conclusion that snapping turtles are "pest" animals), this does not allow "pest" animals to be beaten or tortured. Again, there can be no doubt that the events that occur during "Snapperfest" fall under this definition as well. Finally, I.C. 35-46-3-12(b) and (c) make beating and torturing a vertebrate animal a Class A misdemeanor and a Class D felony, respectively.
One must, therefore, conclude that the events that occur during "Snapperfest" are, at best, Class A misdemeanors and, at worst, Class D felonies. Further, to allow "Snapperfest" to occur can only be interpreted as aiding, abetting, and encouraging the commission of said misdemeanors and/or felonies. Surely, the fine State of Indiana, Ohio County, and such upstanding individuals such as yourselves would not wish to take part in the aiding, abetting, and encouraging the commission of said misdemeanors and/or felonies. As such, I implore you all: please stop this event immediately.
Thank you,
(name omitted for privacy)"


----------



## Reptilemama38 (Aug 19, 2011)

*RE: Turtle Torture Event (warning: disturbing)*

Disgusting! Those people should be locked up.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 19, 2011)

*RE: Turtle Torture Event (warning: disturbing)*

Hi samclau07 (I'm sorry, but I've failed to learn your name  ):

Please thank your husband profusely for all of us here on the forum!! The letter sounds great and I hope it does some good.

I couldn't bring myself to look at the links in this thread...it was bad enough that I read the descriptions. Its a terrible thing they're doing. 

Thank you...thank you...thank you!!!!!


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 19, 2011)

*RE: Turtle Torture Event (warning: disturbing)*

samclau07, that is amazing! Tell your husband thank you so much! That's a wonderful letter


----------



## Shelly (Aug 19, 2011)

*Stupid Idiots!*

This makes my blood boil. "Snapperfest"


----------



## Candy (Aug 19, 2011)

*RE: Turtle Torture Event (warning: disturbing)*

This is very true and is going to be happening tomorrow. PETA has been asking people for their help in calling and emailing the list that Katie has put up. PETA has not been able to get it stopped, but with everyone coming together it sends a stronger message. Please be disgusted, but also call and email the numbers. 

Phone calls made and emails sent, we can only cross our fingers that it will be stopped. 

Well I just checked my emails and some came back as undelivered due to email box too full. This is how people get the word out and let others know that animal cruelty is unexceptable.   I can only hope that it is stopped.


----------



## tyler0912 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Feel Sick *

That is horrific,evil, i feel sick to my stomach :'( i feel like crying poor turtle :'( one of many contestants!
http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/81767472/


----------



## Kalina (Aug 21, 2011)

*RE: Turtle Torture Event (warning: disturbing)*

I contacted the animal control local to them, the HSUS, and a bunch of other orgs begging them to stop this!! I tried several times to get thru to the campground but they had taken their phones off the hook as they were being bombarded with complaints... I tried contacting the local police dept but they weren't interested (or at least that's how it appeared).... I contacted Mitch Daniels (the Indiana Governor) several times before the "Snapperfest" started but he ignored the plea's to stop this. Also, I've had no return call or email from Indiana DNR regarding my complaints.
As far as I'm aware, the campground were not allowing anyone they didn't know onto the property, cars and bags were being searched upon entry. I believe at least one animal activist got in but still waiting on video.

Unfortunately, even tho thousands of people stood up and complained to the authorities about this, the "Snapperfest" went ahead as scheduled, the only thing we can do from here is to email, call and let the authorities know this is unacceptable and you want it stopped. Snapperfest will continue next year, lets start now to stop it.


----------



## Kalina (Aug 21, 2011)

*Just posted: Great News!! Legal Help for "Snapperfest"!*

#

YESSSSSS!!!!!!! Denis-share all .........
just received moments ago via email from Indiana University School of Law...my Alma Mater in Bloomington, Indiana:



Hi Susan, Thank you for contacting the law school about this horrible competition. Your voicemail was passed along to me by Dr. Matthews. I am the President of the Student Animal Legal Defense Fund at the law school (and a fellow North Carolinian). We just started the Student Animal Legal Defense Fund chapter last year and have made many strides in our first year. Unfortunately, one of our goals, the hiring of an Animal Law faculty member, has yet to be accomplished. Consequently, I donâ€™t have an Animal Law faculty member to turn to for immediate legal action.Surprisingly, your voicemail about Snapperfest was the first time I heard about this competition and, needless to say, I am appalled. The ending of this competition is now a priority for our organization. I have already contacted the Animal Legal Defense Fund to see what assistance they might provide in terms of advice, and, hopefully, litigation. The next time I meet with the rest of our organizationâ€™s executive board, we will also discuss an approach to address this issue.Please donâ€™t hesitate to contact me about this in the future and I hope that we can work toward ending this competition as soon as possible. Thank you again for your phone call.
# Sincerely,Chris PiercePresident, Student Animal Legal Defense FundIU-Maurer School of Law
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php...rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr/259362677416593


----------



## pandacakes (Aug 21, 2011)

*RE: Just posted: Great News!! Legal Help for "Snapperfest"!*

That is GREAT news!


----------



## dmmj (Aug 21, 2011)

*RE: Just posted: Great News!! Legal Help for "Snapperfest"!*

I am not an expert yet in the law, but I would imagine all you need to do is get an injunction enforcing the animal abuse laws already there.


----------



## tyler0912 (Aug 21, 2011)

*RE: Just posted: Great News!! Legal Help for "Snapperfest"!*

I posted a vid of snapperfest i found on facebook when someone posted it saying it should be banned! 
**WARNING DISTURBING**
http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/81767472/


----------



## Kalina (Aug 21, 2011)

http://www.wa2s.org/snapperfest.html

Written by those who witnessed the event.


----------



## Robert (Aug 21, 2011)

Nobody hates Snapperfest more than this kid:
SnapperFest YouTube Vid


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 21, 2011)

This is insane.

I read this: "Because these are wild turtles they aren't protected. They are considered 'hunted' animals and there aren't any laws in that county against abusing animals you've caught through hunting."

And this: "Today they were searching cars to make sure no press or media got in. One AR group tried to get in to film it and they weren't allowed on the property and told not to come back. The campground also blocked it so no one could see is what was going on inside. Sounds like they know what they are doing is wrong, but don't care."

 It makes me sad that people hurt animals.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 21, 2011)

You mean to tell me that it would be ok by them to do the same thing to Bambi?


----------



## Candy (Aug 21, 2011)

It starts with one person and we've actually come a long way. I would like to encourage people to keep emailing and also email their governor about how disgusting you think this is. If people quite down then it will just happen again next year. Since we know that this is a private campground we need to call out their governor on whether their state holds true to their animal rights laws.


----------



## JeffG (Aug 21, 2011)

WHAT THE &$#@!!!! That is one of the stupidest things I have ever seen in my life! Humans are such idiots!


----------



## Candy (Aug 22, 2011)

Went and posted a few questions to the goveror of Indiana about why he didn't advertise this event on his website? Here's his website for anyone who would like to post also. Just click on Ohio and then go to ask Mitch a question and post. 

http://www.in.gov/gov/Ohio.htm


----------



## Kalina (Aug 23, 2011)

Great Idea Candy!!!!! He still hasn't addressed this yet (to my knowledge)... His silence says a lot about his character!


----------



## Mao Senpai (Aug 23, 2011)

... I am ashamed to be the same species as these people.


----------



## Candy (Aug 23, 2011)

Well here's the response from the govenor of Indiana, actually it's not even from him it's from his representative. Let me know what you think about it. I say we all email him some more. 



Dear Mrs. Rinard, 



Thank you for contacting Governor Daniels about the event known as Snapperfest. 



Snapperfest is an annual event at a private campground in Indiana at which individuals are timed on how quickly they can capture a common snapping turtle, coax the turtle to stick its head out of its shell and hold the neck without getting bit. 



The Indiana Department of Natural Resources investigated this matter and had a presence during the most recent Snapperfest, including undercover officers at the event. To our knowledge and from onsite observation, the abuse of the snapping turtles is not allowed at Snapperfest. 



Much of the attention brought to this year's Snapperfest was due to the wide circulation of a video on YouTube. The event organizer informed IDNR that contest rules prohibit participants from smacking turtles on the ground as seen in this video. Additionally, the individual seen on the YouTube video is forbidden from future participation in the event. 



The IDNR has an interest here to the extent of ensuring that all applicable laws are followed with respect to a wild animal. 



The common snapping turtle is one of three turtles considered a game species in Indiana. The other two are the smooth softshell turtle and spiny softshell turtle. All three are subject to state laws that regulate their taking from the wild. Those laws include the purchase and possession of a fishing or hunting license for anyone age 18 or older, plus a daily bag limit and possession limit. Furthermore, Indiana law prohibits the sale of all native turtle species. 



Many individuals who have voiced objection to Snapperfest point to the animal cruelty laws found in Indiana Code 35-46-3. However, that law is not applicable in this instance because it provides an exemption for wild animals that are legally taken and possessed under the authority of Indiana Code 14-22. 



Thank you for your active citizenship. 



Sincerely, 



Shelley Reeves 

Governor's Liaison for the Department of Natural Resources 



RESPONSE NOTICE: 

Please do not respond to this e-mail. The e-mail account is not set up to accept replies. If you wish to send another message, please submit it through the Governor's website contact page at www.in.gov/gov/2631.htm. Thank you.


----------



## Angrycowgoesmoo (Aug 23, 2011)

that's horrible!

So are they gonna do anything candy?


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 23, 2011)

Candy, do you mind if I share that response on another forum?


----------



## Kalina (Aug 24, 2011)

Candy, can I share this?


----------



## Candy (Aug 24, 2011)

Share this with everyone that you can. Please email this governor also.


----------

